# Verizon DSL Service, Possibly the worst



## Big Don (Mar 4, 2011)

Their service is fine, that is, if you don't mind service periodically, and inexplicably dropping 3 or more times a week. Their customer service is great, unless you want to talk to an actual person in less than 20 minutes, or a supervisor in anything less than an hour. Their commitment to customer service is evident when customer service supervisors promise to call you back to confirm the request and don't. If there is any other choice in your area, do NOT do business with Verizon. They suck, and not in a good way.


----------



## crushing (Mar 4, 2011)

I had Verizon DSL and it went out every evening around 10:30 PM.  I got sick of it and finally called tech support.  They requested I go through all sorts of nonsensical steps on a PC to try to restore my DSL.  It didn't matter that no devices on my home network could access the internet, they were sure that if I manipulated some settings on one PC that it would bring up the DSL connection.

It was particularly frustrating because at the time I was supporting the networks at over 100 retail centers, many of which had DSL.  I knew the steps to take to verify that the problem isn't with the internal network and had walked people at those center through restoring their own service many times.  When I did have to escalate the problem to the service provider, it was often a problem beyond the demarc and the service provider had to fix it.

Anyway, I have cable internet now.

What was Verizon in my area has been sold to Frontier.  I don't know if they are any better.  Although, I did get a business call from a Frontier account manager this week and set up an appointment to talk about what Frontier has to offer the company for which I work.  On the phone he talked about how Frontier has been investing in the area and hired more people to support the area.


----------



## Big Don (Mar 4, 2011)

If it cut out at a regular interval, it would probably be easier to nail down the cause. This BS is totally random.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Mar 4, 2011)

I've had Verizon for years. Had Adelphia, when they were merged into Time Warner in my area, one of their drones cut my line for "stealing cable". After a few arguments where I ended up bringing in my legit gear and hand full of paid bills to no avail, I switched to Verizon.  Mostly ok, though I'm about 15% under what the lines rated for with the dmark within visual range.  Went a month without internet after a transformer blew down the street.  Support drone kept insisting my router had gone bad. Much arguing and escalating got me to a person with a clue. Said router has worked fine for the past 2 years.  Verizon's DNS is pure **** though.  I finally switched to Googles DNS, noticed an immediate speed increase and faster response time.    Locally, it's the best there is IMO, but that's like saying a week old dead cat's the best beef around.


----------



## crushing (Mar 4, 2011)

Big Don said:


> If it cut out at a regular interval, it would probably be easier to nail down the cause. This BS is totally random.



That's what I thought, and told them.


----------



## granfire (Mar 4, 2011)

LOL,(and yes, I am)

I loff my Cable One...


----------



## fireman00 (Mar 5, 2011)

The random problems suck - next to impossible to nail down. 

We've been using Verizon DSL for 10.5 years with no issues other then forgetting my WEP ID and Password;  but they walked me through resetting it, creating a new profile and updating the firmware on my router.


----------



## MaxiMe (Mar 7, 2011)

Just another wrinkle to add. I have a customer that uses Verizon and I've checked all the filters and cables. Every once in a while when they set or turn off the alarm system it makes their internet connection drop for about 5 minutes. something to do with the alarm system seizing the line for comm with the central station.
I still haven't gotten a work around from either company and haven't engineered my own. And getting to a decent tech at verizon on this always takes at least 30 minutes.


----------



## Big Don (Mar 7, 2011)

So, a week and a half ago, I mailed a letter to Verizon, and emailed. Thus far, I have received no response. 
Three days ago, I emailed Sargento about their cheese, had an email response in less than an hour and a coupon for free cheese came in today's mail. WTF Verizon?!


----------



## granfire (Mar 7, 2011)

Time to change providers.....


----------



## Big Don (Mar 7, 2011)

granfire said:


> Time to change providers.....


Yeah, it sure looks that way. One of the problems with living in crappy 1½horse agricultural town, is there are really only 4 options available: Verizon, which, as I have mentioned, SUCKS. Compost, er Comcast, who raises their prices at random, and doesn't want to deliver broadband without TV. Hughes Satellite, which is pricey, and some other service  I can't remember the name of.


----------



## granfire (Mar 7, 2011)

I feel your pain...

(how does one go about starting ones own provider?)


----------



## cdunn (Mar 7, 2011)

Had Comcast when I still lived at home. It took me fourteen phone calls, nine months and four service technician visits to get a power cord for my modem.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Mar 7, 2011)

granfire said:


> I feel your pain...
> 
> (how does one go about starting ones own provider?)


Get a T1 line run.....


----------



## Big Don (Mar 17, 2011)

It has been three weeks, I've still had no response to my letter or emails. I received two automated emails this morning saying they have completed putting me on a dry loop (DSL with no voice phone line).


----------

